# Lidl Cycling gear



## Ern1e (7 Jul 2013)

Lidl are selling cycling gear as of the 11th july included is a service stand at £29.95 (if memory serves me correctly) plus other bits and bobs.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2013)

Link - www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-1FFA795D-1D755284/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=79

Nowt terribly exciting IMO


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2013)

Although for a fiver this kit looks pretty good! www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=3834&ar=2


----------



## Ern1e (7 Jul 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Link - www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-1FFA795D-1D755284/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=79
> 
> Nowt terribly exciting IMO


 Thanks for the link Andrew was not sure just how to do that lol it was the stand that I found most intresting (having missed the Aldi one)


----------



## Klaus (8 Jul 2013)

Bought a few clothing items from Lidl over the past few years - they are still in good nick, though I only ride at weekends. But for the price you can't complain really.I do spend a bit extra on baselayers for cold weather and wind proof jackets (not at Lidl). Aldi also do cycling gear from time to time.


----------



## Cyrill666 (9 Jul 2013)

Cool, will try to pop down on Thursday for a nosey - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jul 2013)

I went to the store at Newlands this morning for a jacket but they'd already sold out at 08.30. They had plenty of everything else, including about 30 bike stands. Then I headed for the Victoria Road store where I managed to get a jacket. They too had plenty of kit, with about 40 bike stands in stock at 08.45.

GC


----------



## eevvee (11 Jul 2013)

Having driven to Dundee last Sunday only to find Aldi had sold out very quickly on the bike stands I picked one up from the Lidl Montrose store this afternoon - they had at least another 20. 

At the last Aldi sale I bought a couple of pairs of cycling shorts and they have so far been very comfortable. 

Lidl appear not to stock Small sizes when they have clothes on offer, where Aldi carry the full range of sizes.


----------



## sophie (17 Jul 2013)

Are Lidl and Aldi cycling gear any good? ive brought various things from their weekly offer/house hold goods before and have generally been pretty good quality for the price but never to sure with sporting goods.


----------



## yello (17 Jul 2013)

sophie said:


> Are Lidl and Aldi cycling gear any good? ive brought various things from their weekly offer/house hold goods before and have *generally been pretty good quality for the price* but never to sure with sporting goods.


 
You've said it right there. Generally speaking, it's worth a look and maybe a purchase. Don't expect a lot and you wont be disappointed (even if it fails!)

That said, if you're very serious about your sport, be very careful. Where fit and performance are critical I'd probably steer clear of Lidl/Aldi. I doubt I'd buy running shoes from there for instance.


----------



## sophie (17 Jul 2013)

yello said:


> You've said it right there. Generally speaking, it's worth a look and maybe a purchase. Don't expect a lot and you wont be disappointed (even if it fails!)
> 
> That said, if you're very serious about your sport, be very careful. Where fit and performance are critical I'd probably steer clear of Lidl/Aldi. I doubt I'd buy running shoes from there for instance.


 


And on the subject of performance, probably best to stay away from cheap cycling shorts too, you wouldnt want them to split mid ride lol


----------



## yello (17 Jul 2013)

sophie said:


> probably best to stay away from cheap cycling shorts too, you wouldnt want them to split mid ride lol


 
Do you speak from experience?


----------



## sophie (17 Jul 2013)

I do, but i dont have the figure for the tight shorts so i wear them under my normal shorts thankfully, as when i changed at work i relised my cheapo sportsdirect shorts had started to spit in a rather checky way


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

sophie said:


> And on the subject of performance, probably best to stay away from cheap cycling shorts too, you wouldnt want them to split mid ride lol


I got some shorts from lidl years ago, and apart from the padding being somewhat lacking compared with recent offerings, the stitching was fine.
I am sure your figure is fine.


----------



## aidB (17 Jul 2013)

For no apparent reason, I put a few pics of the Lidl workstand in the Aldi thread. I'm pretty impressed with it. Are Aldi and Lidl part of the same group?







Please note that the clamp on the frame is upside down.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jul 2013)

aidB said:


> For no apparent reason, I put a few pics of the Lidl workstand in the Aldi thread. I'm pretty impressed with it. Are Aldi and Lidl part of the same group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lidl and Aldi are run by two brothers apparently.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Lidl and Aldi are run by two brothers apparently.


 
I've heard they're like Puma/Adidas, started off as best of buds - but now they hate each other. But I doubt it's true for Aldi/Lidl


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

I've got a load of gear from Lidl, it is very decent quality for the price.


----------

